# Wyeast 2042 Danish Lager Q's



## mje1980 (26/4/05)

After waiting ages to get this yeast, i smacked the pack and let it swell at 24c. It swelled o.k, but now it is in a 3 litre starter, at around 24c, but it is fermenting slowly. Is this just a slow yeast???, its still fermenting after 5 days, and if it takes 5 days to brew 3 litres at 24c, im wondering how long it wil take to brew 20 litres at 10c. Anybody had experiences with this yeast??, any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## Jazman (26/4/05)

with a lager starter i would not have it ferment @ 24 deg and with a lager yeast expect around a 3 week ferment then add your lagering on top of that you need patience with lagers


----------

